# Opinions wanted: Best NJ beach resort? (to own or visit)



## Brkian (Sep 17, 2010)

Howdy.  First time posting.  I've been an HGVC owner for about 5 years and have used it heavily.  I live in NJ and am thinking about picking up a nice week to actually use (and possibly trade, although this one is primarily for use) somewhere along the jersey coast.  Looking for any opinions or suggestions.  There are a slew of Atlantic City properties, some oceanfront and some not, seemingly available for virtually nothing.  Brigintine or anywhere else from LBI to Cape May would be fine too.  Finding units isn't difficult, but I'm looking to pick the brain of some tuggers in order to get some recommendations of places to put high (or low) on my list.  For reference, here's what I would describe as my perfect unit: 2+BR, resort on the beach (although ocean view is not important), family friendly (Atlantic city is fine, but I want there to be a vacation atmosphere, not just another hotel on the boardwalk), M&T as low as possible (I'm seeing $550 range on a bunch, that would be acceptable, but I wouldn't want to be in the $1k range).  Thanx in advance for any help.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2010)

Here are the TUG Ratings and Reviews for NJ.


----------



## csudell (Sep 17, 2010)

as the reviews indicate, and my knowledge of the area suggests,  I wouldnt stay at any of these for a family beach vacation.


----------



## csudell (Sep 17, 2010)

on an unrelated note... Denise, your website is awesome!  Love your classified ads.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2010)

csudell said:


> on an unrelated note... Denise, your website is awesome!  Love your classified ads.



Thank you!


----------



## Brkian (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanx for the replies.  Looking at the NJ list, the quality of options is rather depressing.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 18, 2010)

I stayed at the Marriott Fairway Villas in June and spent some time in several beach resorts along the coast.  My recommendation would be to avoid Atlantic City.  I really didn't like it there and found the beach to be quite dirty.

Ocean City had a fantastic beach however it's a 'dry' town and I couldn't stay there for a holiday, I enjoy my wine too much.  Cape May was a lovely place and I could happily spend some time there.  I did intend to visit Wildwood but didn't have enough time.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 18, 2010)

Years ago, and I do mean years ago, I spent at lot of Summers in South Jersey.  I see where there are 3 resorts in Brigantine.  Brigantine wasn't my favorite, but I did like it.  You live in Jersey.  Why not take a day trip to Brigantine; check out the resorts; the city; the beach; etc.; then decide if you like it or not.

George


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 18, 2010)

I live about a half an hour from Atlantic City, Brigantine and Ocean City....and I go to the Caribbean.  Of the three, Ocean City is the best.


----------



## Brkian (Oct 25, 2010)

Was in Atlantic City this week dropping someone at the airport, so I decided to swing by a few resorts just to survey the landscape.  

The Fantasea at Atlantic Palace has a good location (building has direct exit onto the boardwalk).  I didn't see any guest rooms, but walking the lobby and second floor was almost depressing - nothing "resort" about the place.  It was purely a high-rise condo/hotel which was showing it's age.  Last thing I would want to do is buy into it knowing that I was on the hook for "maintenance". 

The Wyndham Skyline Tower.  I only did a drive-by of the building, which appears to be in much nicer condition (quite satisfactory from the outside).  It is about 1 block off the beach, which isn't bad, but the surrounding streets aren't exactly welcoming.  Like the Fantasea, I just couldn't see my family relaxing in those surroundings.  A vacation isn't just spend in the luxorious room or on the nearby beach. 

So, I'll pass on both of them.  Maybe I'll check out the Brigantine resorts when I'm next passing through.


----------

